# Favorite Working Terriers & Favorite Jobs



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I keep finding myself more and more drawn to the Terriers. I have never had one excepting the wire-haired Terrier-mix I had as a kid (half-Dachshund half something wire-coated and Terrier). However, having met a few others, most notably some Patterdales that I liked and a Border Terrier that pushed me over the edge, I keep coming back to them.

I know Terriers have come up on this board in the past. I am wondering what Terriers you generally like the best. It's not a "best" thread/contest, just wondering which ones speak to you the most. I like Border Terriers from what I've seen and been told. Honestly, I'm hoping once our cat passes on I can convince my wife to get a Border instead for a general house/varmint/fun/OB sort of dog. I also think a Kerry Blue or a nice Airedale would be something I'd like to own (or a Schnauzer, although I suppose they do not really count).

Jobs: What are your favorite jobs to do with your Terriers? Especially you city slickers. I do not hunt; I'm not opposed to it, just never done it. I'd be curious how you find places to hunt your Terriers, those of you not out in the boondocks that do so. Also, are there many Terriers doing serious bitework/sport? I heard of an Airedale at Mondio Nationals, which I think is pretty rad, however do not recall much anything about it or if it was a one-time thing. I have seen some Jack Russels and I think maybe a Patterdale doing some bitework for fun. Other than that, honestly, I have not many doing that (for fairly obvious reasons most of the time).

-Cheers


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Well some will hunt birds








Say hello to raccoons








Play games with abd guys


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

And work around the yard








Fetch up stuff 









All kiddin' aside the big terriers will try most anything.....they can be very rough on fur and in deference to PETA will spare ya the pics


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Always wanted a Dale just never knew about Ed's or any other working Dale when I was looking.
I've owned a couple of Kerrys, a couple of Borders, a Pit, a White Bull Terrier, a Norwich, a JRT and a number of mixed working earthdogs and a few just pet terrier mixes. 
Obviously I love the crazy little bassids!8-[:twisted:

Border is #1. The only draw back FOR ME is they can be very handler soft. I've been told I need a dog willing to bite me in the ass. In the grouoond there is nothing harder. That's why I retired mine and got a JRT. They are a baying dog in the ground. 
#2 JRT is a close second. Craziest of the group. 
No particular order on the others but the KBT can be a great family dog for a very energetic family. Non shedding but you better learn how to groom. They can be a big knot if you go in the field with that soft, wavy,Poodle type coat.
Pit's are cool dogs! One of my brothers is a bully fan and has had a number of Pits and now a presa.
The Norwich was pure show line and didn't have a hunt drive to even do the terrier trials. Nice pet though.
The WBT. I've never used human terms to describe a dogs behaviors or temperaments but the WBT is about as slow between the ears as a hound. Just goofier and crazier. Spuds said it best. A party animal! 
With all the working terriers we hunted on farms all over the place from Iowa, Ill, Mo, Kansas and Kentucky. Mostly ground hogs but lots of raccoon, possum and the occasional fox in the ground. Raccoons in hay barns, and rats on hog farms. 
I'm to dam old and beat up to dig now but another Border is on my bucket list. if not it will be another JRT.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob I am really interested in a new terrier breed being developed in the last 25 years , the Heideterrier . Airedale X Jagdt with a a bit of several other small terriers.
A fellow on this forum has one, and I think it would be a great place to start for field or work. the kennel I am most familiar with is Behrens .
Jagdts are very cool but you really need to want all that fire.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Bob I am really interested in a new terrier breed being developed in the last 25 years , the Heideterrier . Airedale X Jagdt with a a bit of several other small terriers.
> A fellow on this forum has one, and I think it would be a great place to start for field or work. the kennel I am most familiar with is Behrens .
> Jagdts are very cool but you really need to want all that fire.



I recall the pics from the site you posted not to long ago. 
I agree about the Jagdts. I know whatever I get there sure ain't gonna be anymore digging and the medium size of the Heideterrier would keep me from thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I was thinking about getting into working rat terriers. Strictly for rats no earth work.The problem is the vast majority of them are bred for conformation. I found one or two kennels that actually hunt iwth them.....I want to finish training this protection dog I am working with now before I take on any more projects like that. I have more problems with two legged burglars then rats.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Edward Weiss said:


> Bob I am really interested in a new terrier breed being developed in the last 25 years , the Heideterrier . Airedale X Jagdt with a a bit of several other small terriers.
> A fellow on this forum has one, and I think it would be a great place to start for field or work. the kennel I am most familiar with is Behrens .
> Jagdts are very cool but you really need to want all that fire.


Interesting. Any info on the Heideterrier? Everything I found was in German, and either left a lot to the imagination or translated rather poorly. I got some pics of them doing some sort of hog work, however could not tell how large they get or anything other than they are a working Terrier.

Nice pics on the Airedales though! Thanks for sharing.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I was thinking about getting into working rat terriers. Strictly for rats no earth work.The problem is the vast majority of them are bred for conformation. I found one or two kennels that actually hunt iwth them.....I want to finish training this protection dog I am working with now before I take on any more projects like that. I have more problems with two legged burglars then rats.


One word on rat hunting....well two.
HOG FARMS! The rats will get eaten them selves if not careful but you can find them under the feeders. 
That said, just about any active stock farm that is just a tad run down will be loaded with them.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

FWIW, I was talking with one of my dog trainer friends and she mentioned there is some UKC/AKC-sanctioned ratting event. The rats are let to run in clear/aerated PVC pipes (because it is inhumane to let the dogs kill rodents, but just fine to let them go through whatever trauma is involved in being chased by dogs over and over again) and the dogs have to find them.

I _think_ this is what she was referring to:
http://barnhunt.com/

Not sure if anybody has any experience with this, however it is nice to see them incorporate more working-related activities.

-Cheers


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

David Ruby said:


> Interesting. Any info on the Heideterrier? Everything I found was in German, and either left a lot to the imagination or translated rather poorly. I got some pics of them doing some sort of hog work, however could not tell how large they get or anything other than they are a working Terrier.
> 
> Nice pics on the Airedales though! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> -Cheers


 
The fellow on this board that has Heideterriers in the US [email protected]


more pics here for size http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/our-jagds-also-workers-25126/#post359044


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> One word on rat hunting....well two.
> HOG FARMS! The rats will get eaten them selves if not careful but you can find them under the feeders.
> That said, just about any active stock farm that is just a tad run down will be loaded with them.


 thats good to know. I remember we had rats in our chicken coop when i was young. They ate a bunch of our baby chicks. I trapped and poisoned them unmercifully but there was always just one more that needed to be killed. hahha


----------



## Ray Beaty (Jul 12, 2010)

Edward, Those are jagdterrier pic., go to heideterrier.com also heideterrier group on facebook.

vandevisenhoeve.com


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I used to work with a lady who had two Manchester terriers they used as dove dogs. They were the coolest little things.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ray Beaty said:


> Edward, Those are jagdterrier pic., go to heideterrier.com also heideterrier group on facebook.
> 
> vandevisenhoeve.com


Ray, it's the last two at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ray Beaty (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry didn't notice those 2, that's a Heide. Will try to post some pictures of mine in the next few days.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Love to see it!


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I had a working line Jack Russell that was friggin' awesome. She had piles and piles of drive. I did go-to-ground coma and the lure racing. Talk about hardheaded and handler aggressive. When they are all hyped up at the beginning of a race they'll bite anything in front of them plus mine got WAY dog aggressive during g2g and racing. She was a blast to work....... Fast as a snake and super smart. Compared to my dutchie and Mali she was a damn genius.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

@ben, fyi....this year 2013, akc is opening studbooks & has begun to recognise the rat terrrier as a breed. under 13" is considered mini & over 13" is standard. there is a bloodline--decker--that is known for working ability & don't make good pets, but are relentless in hunting rats & mice. i am waiting to see where this all goes. we have rat terriers besides gsds & i know quite a few folks who have the same. hate to say it, but many of our ratties have had much better working temperament than the gsds. pjp


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

patricia powers said:


> @ben, fyi....this year 2013, akc is opening studbooks & has begun to recognise the rat terrrier as a breed. under 13" is considered mini & over 13" is standard. there is a bloodline--decker--that is known for working ability & don't make good pets, but are relentless in hunting rats & mice. i am waiting to see where this all goes. we have rat terriers besides gsds & i know quite a few folks who have the same. hate to say it, but many of our ratties have had much better working temperament than the gsds. pjp



There goes the breed!](*,)
The Deckers I've seen were way bigger then the rat terriers.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

you're right, bob. they are too big, don't look like rat terriers & i don't care for them either. just mentioned it for anyone who is looking for a "working" terrier.


----------

